# Seniors Are Easy Targets for Identity Thieves!



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2013)

Learn about why some seniors are easy targets for ID thieves, some examples of crimes against the elderly, and some things to be aware of to protect yourself. :dollar:
http://www.silverplanet.com/scams/i...re-easy-targets-id-thieves/55337#.UkeuG6nnaos


----------

